# Sydney Paramedic to LA EMT



## janemcd (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi folks,
I have been a Paramedic for almost 6 years in Sydney and my partner has just scored a Work Visa in the Film Industry in LA.  I am trying to find out my options (if there are any) about work as a Paramedic there.  I don’t mind starting at scratch again.  I am over there in July and am keen to attend an EMT-Basic course whilst on my holidays.  Our immigration lawyer suggested I try to get some of your training under my belt prior to applying for a Work Visa.  Anyone know if I would be able to attend the courses even though I am an Aussie??  Am currently waiting to hear from UCLA.  Any suggestions about courses by other Colleges?  Any help or guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## carpentw (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm actually an American going to Sydney to interview in July, to bad we just can't switch places!  I'm also a former immigration federal agent here in the US, so I should be able to answer a few questions for you.  In order to study in the US, you will need a F1 visa.  The F1 visa will cover your immediate family during the course of your studies here.  The F1 visa does NOT allow you to work while in school unless it is a school approved work study program (ie working in the school cafeteria) and you may not work more than 20 hours in one week.  F1 visas are not terribly hard to obtain.  Go through a community college rather than UCLA..  It would be waaaay cheaper and easier.

Before you invest all of your energy into education, I would recommend getting in touch with the LA County EMS bureau to see if you can just go through a refresher and challenge the state exam.  If you are an ICP you might be able to come in at the Paramedic level here.  California is kind of backwards when it comes to EMS certification..  Certification is done by the counties rather than the state so if an individual were to be licensed in LA county he would have to go through a reciprocity procedure in San Francisco county.  :wacko:  

As far as jobs go in California, at the moment they are few and far between.  California has been hit especially hard by this economic crisis.  As a result, every work visa is coming under intense scrutiny, so obtaining a work visa even if you have an EMT-B license under your belt will be a difficult challenge.  EMT-Bs are not in demand in California.  Neither are Paramedics.  

If you have any questions feel free to ask. 

Do you work for asnsw?  Why the decision to move over here?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 23, 2009)

While I can not speak intelligently on how this would work from a legal/logistical standpoint, I would recommed checking out the following site and contacting them for details.  It's the California Emergency Medical Services Authority.  They would be your best bet on figuring out the requirements for such a move, although based upon what I know about Aussie EMS, you are probably more qualified than most medics out in 'ol California.  B)

http://www.emsa.ca.gov/

One paragraph that caught my attention was:

To become a California paramedic, you must possess or have possessed a valid EMT-P certification from another state, territory, *country *and/or be registered with the NREMT.  You may call the EMS Authority at (916) 323-9875, or e-mail  shawna.mccabe@emsa.ca.gov or lashawn.pettit@emsa.ca.gov to request an application.  You may also download the Paramedic License Application - Initial Out of State Applicant, the Statement of Citizenship, Alienage, and Immigration Status for State Paramedic License Application/Renewal (Form IS-01), and the Verification of EMT-Paramedic Status form from our website; however, unless you are already residing in California, you must request that a fingerprint card for a criminal history check be mailed to you.  

Oh, and welcome to California... Don't drink the water...


----------



## janemcd (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.  Whilst in LA on holidays from Aust Ambo-Land i am signed up for the EMT B Course in July at UCLA.  NREMT said that i didn't require anything to sit their exams but i would need to find an EMT Course who would accept me.  I spoke to Glendale Community College and they require a Student Visa where as UCLA did not.  So, $1000 later...  I plan on sitting the NREMT B exam next time in the USA - either whilst on holidays again or when i am living there - in poverty, with no income, bored outta my mind.  At least i love MTB riding, looks like Topanga Nat Park is the go??  All in hoping i look like a good girl for the Visa people!

Carpetw - Yeah, i work for ASNSW (Ambulance Service of New South Wales) & my partner has scored a Work Visa (Film Industry).  ASNSW is currently very understaffed partly due to the implementation of a new and wonderful roster - 4 shifts on, 5 days off!!!! (2 x 12hr day shifts, 1 x 12hr arvo & 1 x 12hr night shift, finishing at 0700 & that being your first day off)
So, unless you have 2 heads you should do well in your application - Good Luck!  If you have any questions of how its done in Sydney, then drop me a line.

Mountain Res-Q - Thanks, i did speak with EMS LA County and they informed me that there is no reciprocity agreement with Aust and USA.  I will have to go through from scratch.  Revision can only make me a better Ambo - back to basics!  Water dodgy hey???


----------



## daedalus (Apr 24, 2009)

janemcd said:


> Thanks for your responses.  Whilst in LA on holidays from Aust Ambo-Land i am signed up for the EMT B Course in July at UCLA.  NREMT said that i didn't require anything to sit their exams but i would need to find an EMT Course who would accept me.  I spoke to Glendale Community College and they require a Student Visa where as UCLA did not.  So, $1000 later...  I plan on sitting the NREMT B exam next time in the USA - either whilst on holidays again or when i am living there - in poverty, with no income, bored outta my mind.  At least i love MTB riding, looks like Topanga Nat Park is the go??  All in hoping i look like a good girl for the Visa people!
> 
> Carpetw - Yeah, i work for ASNSW (Ambulance Service of New South Wales) & my partner has scored a Work Visa (Film Industry).  ASNSW is currently very understaffed partly due to the implementation of a new and wonderful roster - 4 shifts on, 5 days off!!!! (2 x 12hr day shifts, 1 x 12hr arvo & 1 x 12hr night shift, finishing at 0700 & that being your first day off)
> So, unless you have 2 heads you should do well in your application - Good Luck!  If you have any questions of how its done in Sydney, then drop me a line.
> ...


Well, going through EMT-B make actually make you feel inadequate. The Australian system is probably better.


----------

